# Cameras - Olympus E-M10 II vs Sony Alpha A6000?



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

I want to upgrade my Canon 1000D, which is about 7 years old now.

I started looking at the latest SLRs but I do get put off taking mine with me because of it's size, so started looking at mirrorless cameras. My budget is around £500.

After lots of research and trialling in store, I'm stuck between these two cameras;

- Olympus OM-D EM10 II
and
- Sony Alpha A6000

I wondered if anyone had any advice to help with my decision? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

When i don't want to carry my Canon slr i use this.
Images are stunning and it can use your ef lenses with an adapter.

http://www.wexphotographic.com/canon-eos-m3-digital-camera-with-15-45mm-lens-1608115/

All my pics shown on here at DW are taken with this camera


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Bought the better half the Sony camera for her 50th & she loves it. Mind you she done a lot of looking in to it, as we have 2 cannon cameras. She dose a lot of country shows & takes a lot of pictures of the sports. Takes great action shots.


----------

